# Heavy Duty Crankset



## MTBNewbie0066 (May 23, 2007)

I am a 6'1" 380# and am looking for a new crankset that will hold up for longer then a month. I am trying to get back into riding and finally dusted off my bike a few days ago. While trying to get a ride in i discovered that the crank set is basically distroyed (flexes pretty bad). What do i need to get, if ya;ll could spell it out for me part by part.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## glensfury (May 26, 2009)

I'm 5'10" and about 250, I use shimano hones, I climb, downhill and do some drops and they haven't let me down yet. I have had them for about 3 years now and its still working fine. Its on my current ride which is a mountaincycle fury but will thansfer them onto my new ride, Santa Cruz Nomad.


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

BMX Cranks by Profile Racing, Eastern or FSA are insanely strong, have bomber bb bearings and you can get length's up to 190mm. Just buy an FSA spider and you can run multiple rings (mtb style set up). They are heavy... but so are we...


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

What's your budget? What bike is this going on?

I've had great luck with Shimano XTs (on my trailbike and commuter) and Shimano Saints (on my DH bike). IMO Shimano's external BB and their crankarm attachment system is superior to most others that I've seen. The Saints are definitely stiffer than the XTs and also have a steel pedal insert, which I prefer since I've had an issue with aluminum inserts stripping out.

At your weight I'd recommend going with Saints. I've also heard good things about the Profiles mentioned in another post. Realize that either of these systems is going to cost you a few hundred bucks, unless you find something used or on clearance.



MTBNewbie0066 said:


> I am a 6'1" 380# and am looking for a new crankset that will hold up for longer then a month. I am trying to get back into riding and finally dusted off my bike a few days ago. While trying to get a ride in i discovered that the crank set is basically distroyed (flexes pretty bad). What do i need to get, if ya;ll could spell it out for me part by part.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Something like these are insanely stiff







They are Profile Race Cranks.

Tom P.


----------



## jitenshakun (Aug 21, 2008)

have you tried the Shimano SLX? They cost way less than the XT and are supposed to be stiffer and more durable.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

jitenshakun said:


> have you tried the Shimano SLX? They cost way less than the XT and are supposed to be stiffer and more durable.


Caveat there, there are 2 versions of the SLX. The double ring version is the heavier duty version with steel pedal inserts. The triple ring is going to stack up similar to xt for strength and weight (a little more of both IIRC)

I would skip the bmx cranks. They are heavy and strong, but are limited and also a bit abusive to the ankles. Most of the shimano cranks, lx and above, will fit the bill. If you want the stongest and stiffest, seek out some 2007-2008 saint cranks (strong, stiff, compatible)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Another vote for Saint.
Those cranks are seriously tough. You might need a new BB once in a while, but they don't cost a fortune and the system is really easy to work with.


----------



## MTBNewbie0066 (May 23, 2007)

This will be going on my Dino D300, as for budget, i figure as long as i'm not spending more then what a new bike would cost i'll be ok.



PCinSC said:


> What's your budget? What bike is this going on?
> 
> I've had great luck with Shimano XTs (on my trailbike and commuter) and Shimano Saints (on my DH bike). IMO Shimano's external BB and their crankarm attachment system is superior to most others that I've seen. The Saints are definitely stiffer than the XTs and also have a steel pedal insert, which I prefer since I've had an issue with aluminum inserts stripping out.
> 
> At your weight I'd recommend going with Saints. I've also heard good things about the Profiles mentioned in another post. Realize that either of these systems is going to cost you a few hundred bucks, unless you find something used or on clearance.


----------



## MTBNewbie0066 (May 23, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance but what is a BB?



perttime said:


> Another vote for Saint.
> Those cranks are seriously tough. You might need a new BB once in a while, but they don't cost a fortune and the system is really easy to work with.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

BB= Bottom Bracket

Get a race face evolve dh(down hill) BB and a set of fsa maximus cranks (sometimes you can find this for sale cheap ($40) from the internet) and transfer your chainrings! super strong and cheap!!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

ae111black said:


> BB= Bottom Bracket


 = the bearing assembly that attaches the cranks to the frame.


----------

